# generate-modprobe.conf missing?!

## kingfame_147

Hi,

I'm getting a message that there is a deprecated file in my /etc/modprobe.conf. Indeed there was a file in /etc/modprobe.d/ without a .conf extension which is deprecated now. I changed that, but I don't know how to update the /etc/modprobe.conf to get rid of that message at boot:

```

scooter etc # update-modules -f -v

 * No need to generate modules.conf :)

 * Skipping /etc/modprobe.conf generation (generate-modprobe.conf doesn't exist)

```

Is there an package missing?! I have no clue about that.

Regards,

fame

----------

## SinoTech

Try to re-install this package "sys-apps/module-init-tools". If it still not work, please post the output of ...

```

$ ls -l /sbin/generate-modprobe.conf

$ emerge module-init-tools -vpt

```

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## Jaglover

/etc/modprobe.conf/ itself is deprecated, use /etc/modprobe.d/

----------

## SinoTech

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> /etc/modprobe.conf/ itself is deprecated, use /etc/modprobe.d/

 

I think he already uses "/etc/modprobe.d/" to store the module options. "/etc/modprobe.conf" is a configuration file, automatically generated by "update-modules", containing all the options from "/etc/modprobe.d/*". Even "/etc/modprobe.conf" seems to be no longer required, executing update-modules is still performed to generate the "/lib/modules/${KERNEL_VERSION}/modules.dep" file.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## SinoTech

Having the latest stable version of the "module-init-tools" installed, the "update-modules" command no longer generates "/etc/modprobe.conf".

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## kingfame_147

Just to be sure not to broke my system:

I just don't need "/etc/modprobe.conf" anymore? So just delete it and the .conf files in "/etc/modprobe.d" will be used automatically while a module is loading, right? 

Thanks for your help.

Regards,

fame

----------

## SinoTech

Yes. However, I wonder why "update-modules" still tries to execute "generate-modprobe.conf", as both are contained in the same package. So I recommend to rebuild "sys-apps/module-init-tools" just to ensure you have the latest version installed.

```

$ emerge -1 module-init-tools

```

Cheers,

Sinoi

----------

## kingfame_147

I had the newest module-init-tools installed.

The trick is: If there is a "/etc/modprobe.conf" update-modules tries to update it. If there is none it doesn't tries to generate one and update-modules runs fine :)

----------

## Apheus

I noticed the "deprecated" warning too, and tried to remove modprobe.conf. My sound card did not work after that. I have an Aureon PCI card additionally to the internal sound chip. For the right order, I had created a file "/etc/modprobe.d/soundcardpriority.conf" long ago, with the content:

```
options snd-cmipci index=0

options snd-hda-intel index=1

```

This worked nicely, even with auto-detection by alsaconf, because the file's content got included in modprobe.conf by update-modules. However, now I had to include these two lines in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf and everything is working again, without modprobe.conf.

So it seems hardwired file names are expected here.

----------

